# انواع الطلمبات pumps



## ahmedmohammed (7 مايو 2009)

الباسورد : arab-eng.org


----------



## ahmedmohammed (7 مايو 2009)

الوضوع هايل وشيق وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmedmohammed (7 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

هذا الموضوع واضح لانه مصحوب بالصور شكرا لك:75::20:


----------



## commander 15 (7 مايو 2009)

جميل جدا جزاك الله خير


----------



## اسامة محمد حواس (18 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكر


----------



## وائل عبده (22 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## وائل عبده (22 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## وائل عبده (22 نوفمبر 2009)

اين الرابط


----------



## وائل عبده (22 نوفمبر 2009)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## بُلو (23 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## بُلو (23 نوفمبر 2009)

الملف يحتاج الى باسور


----------



## ammaid_2000 (23 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جيد يوضح ببساطه شديده انواع المضخات المختلفه جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله جودة (18 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا اخي


----------



## عبدالله جودة (18 أغسطس 2010)

:81:


بُلو قال:


> الملف يحتاج الى باسور


----------



## الثراوين (18 أغسطس 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل ارجو المساعدة



تحياتي


----------



## شيخ الحارة (18 أغسطس 2010)

عرض رائع
بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم...


----------



## وسام 1975 (19 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## fokary (20 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
الملف رائع


----------



## saad_aljuboury (20 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (20 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Eng_Mostafa86 (23 أبريل 2011)

thanxxxxxxxx


----------



## ahmedmohammed (24 أبريل 2011)

ليس رابط ولكن ملف مرفق


----------



## masrawymg (6 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## lojo (14 يونيو 2011)

اكثر من رائع شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد قطاوي (15 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ---- كل الاحترام


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (15 يونيو 2011)

تسلم ايدك على هذا الجهد


----------



## م احمد خلف (1 يوليو 2011)

وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## buk88 (9 يوليو 2011)

مشكور وربنا يوفقك


----------



## noreldin2000 (10 يوليو 2011)

موضوع ممتاز بارك الله فيك


----------



## mr-mamdooh (11 يوليو 2011)

جــــاري التحميل الله يعطيك الف عافية 
ويجعلها في ميزان حسناتك يارب


----------



## كمال خطاب (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*​جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسه *


----------



## الهادف للتعلم (7 سبتمبر 2013)

الملف يحتاج Password لفك الضغط ,,, ارجو التزويد به


----------



## عمران احمد (9 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك و الى الامام دائما


----------



## gobar (30 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## honhon (4 أكتوبر 2013)

جميييييييييييييييل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمددعبس (15 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

